# Factory exhaust upgrade



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone opt for the factory mufflers with the dual outlets? Pics?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:confused as he rubs his head


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Balew said:


> Anyone opt for the factory mufflers with the dual outlets? Pics?


Idid not but on Pontiac GTO website has pics go to accessories and then rear fascia an there is a good look at them


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

seen one gto the other day, at a meet that had them on there. they looked even better in person.


----------

